# Re Heating Instructions For Fried Raviolis?



## Chef Munky (Oct 7, 2012)

Good morning Ladies & Gents 

I'm planning on making home made, yes from scratch dough. Italian Raviolis today.  The traditional way, boil method with sauce and fried.

They won't be staying at my house, but sent over to my neighbor who doesn't cook at all. "A stove is what?"

How could I simplify reheating instructions for the fried? Can they be baked?
I've done it in the pie maker before it was really good. No problems with that.
If they can be baked can I safely say reheat @325 until hot 20 min's or so?
Sauce I hope is a no brainer. 

Standing byyyyy! 

Thank you

Munky.


----------



## salt and pepper (Oct 7, 2012)

I would freeze them fresh and fry them later!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 7, 2012)

salt and pepper said:


> I would freeze them fresh and fry them later!



She's looking for help in re-heating already fried raviolis for someone who does not cook.  So they must be fried before they are given.


----------



## ChefScotty (Oct 7, 2012)

If you fry them then freeze them 8 mins at 350 ought to do it, 10 for sure and they'll be hot in the center.   Only 5-6 if they're fridge chilled.

I wish we all had neighbors like you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 7, 2012)

I agree with what you said, Munky.  That sounds the best way to describe it and it should be just fine.  I would also say to NOT use the microwave.  It would just make them rock hard.


----------



## Chef Munky (Oct 7, 2012)

WHEW!...
That was a close one,they barely made it out of my house.

Actually it was a bust all around. I no sooner walked back into my house when the phone rang. They were calling to thank me for the delish dinner. They ate them all! Can you believe that? Those poor things didn't even get the chance to get rightfully cold.

Took me all day to get this done and to have them do it all wrong. It's not fair! I told them that to  "To think I went to the bother to trouble check this and for what!?"  Next time it should be the Department Of Heath And Human Services. Then I'll know.

Thank you everyone. Appreciated it.

Munky.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 7, 2012)

Those look fantastic!


----------

